
Kinect home automation - Questions and Answers - nitrogen
http://nitrogen.posterous.com/kinect-home-automation-questions-and-answers
======
nitrogen
This is just a followup to the home automation Kinect hack I posted last week,
addressing some of the questions people had here and elsewhere.

I'll have something more interesting in the future.

